# Sony Walkman, Mp3 in Atrac umwandeln?



## Natschlaus (17. Januar 2006)

Hi,
kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich meine MP3's in Atrac umwandeln kann?
Danke, waKKa
Ps.: Atcrac ist sowas wie MP3, ermöglicht aber ein abspielen ohne Pausen zw. den Titeln.


----------



## Iceman (17. Januar 2006)

Wakka am 17.01.2006 21:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich meine MP3's in Atrac umwandeln kann?
> Danke, waKKa
> Ps.: Atcrac ist sowas wie MP3, ermöglicht aber ein abspielen ohne Pausen zw. den Titeln.



Wenn du nen Sony Teil hast wo du MP3s bzw. Atrac Dateien draufladen kannst müsste da nen entsprechendes Programm bei sein, welches das umwandelt. War bei meinem Minidiscman dabei.


----------



## MaxBoeck (21. Januar 2006)

Iceman am 17.01.2006 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du nen Sony Teil hast wo du MP3s bzw. Atrac Dateien draufladen kannst müsste da nen entsprechendes Programm bei sein, welches das umwandelt. War bei meinem Minidiscman dabei.



jo, das Programm "Sonic Stage" müsste eigentlich bei deinem player dabei gewesen sein. 

Falls dus nicht haben solltest kannst dus hier downloaden.

lg
max


----------



## Natschlaus (21. Januar 2006)

MaxBoeck am 21.01.2006 09:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 17.01.2006 21:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, bei mir war nur der Connect Player dabei, der das nicht beherrscht.
Danke, waKKa


----------

